# FET planned for Jan/Feb - Only 1 Frostie!



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone. 

After a failed IVF cycle, we have 1 frozen blastocyst, which was frozen on day 6. 

I have joined the Jan/Feb cycle buddies, but thought i would post here to ask for any success stories when you have had just 1 frostie?

I'm starting to feel really nervous that our little snow baby isnt going to make it through the thaw.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey Vikkistar just wanted to say goodluck to us am in the same boat as u one day six frosty n have FET Jan/ Feb


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Tito. So sorry to read your signature, what an awful thing to happen with your lovely little twins. Hoping that 2013 is a good year for both of us x

I'm feeling positive for fet, I've got a good feeling about it all. Xxx

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

I also only have one 6 day blastocyst due to be implanted in the first week of February (hopefully). Good luck and probably see you on the jan/feb cycle thread


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies had my first scan on thursday n started dr then am in for my next scan n was told my et might be the 28 th gosh i cant believe how quick things r going. Fx


----------



## clotsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Had one on ice which was put in Christmas eve, got my BFP on 7/1/13. Wishing you ladies all the best, it only takes one! xxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Congrats Clotsy


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

That's lovely news, thanks very much for sharing  xxx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations and thanks for the little ray of hope


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. I too have one frosty left and we will put it back in this month. I had failed fresh in Dec - I m now feeling quite down as I am just not sure how I will take the negative result once again (if it is negative) >>> Just hear that one of my friends is pregnant with her second. It was three of us friends and all three of them are on their second but me.....nothing...I feel like I cant share their happiness ...it is so bloody hard...wishing you all good luck..x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi dbk, I think it's totally normal to feel that way. In the time we've been ttc I've had friends get pregnant & are now back at work after maternity leave & thinking about having another. I do feel happy for them but every time I hear more pregnancy news I just feel so sad too. Try not to beat yourself up about how you're feeling,it's totally natural.

Good luck for your fet xxxxxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Dbk i know what u are saying but be strong our time is coming i am a member of a church and the last six months we have been throwing baby showers for the ladies every month we just had one last week n have three more in the next two months am happy for them but at the sametime its hard.

 our  time is coming.


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Oh Tito you have had such a tough journey and it makes me feel for moaning when there are people worst off then me...There are days when I am positive mostly when I am not thinking about it and then there are days that i just feel numb totally numb. I see pregnant ladies everywhere every day and that is hard. I kind of look at them and I try to find things wrong with them then i ask myself how did you get pregnant and not me ...why not me. then again i think it must be just the way my destiny is played out...it is life ...and no one said life was going to be fair...  

Vikkistar thanks so much for your words...seeing ladies on this forum finally succeed makes me happy and gives me hope so lets hope that this year is a good one for us all. 

In a way I have come to think that it is irrelevant where you get the treatment it is a numbers game and so most eventually succeed somewhere somehow...I met a lady who told me that doctors told her no way she would ever be able to have babies and she has had 2 naturally - she said it just happened...that is the way life and mother nature works...in a mysterious ways...

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies just want to share my one frostie survived the thaw n it looked beautiful so am officially PUPO so dont give up they is still hope .

Loads n loads of baby dust our way


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Well done Tito. Thanks so much for sharing, it really does help keep me positive!

What day did yours get frozen on? Was it hatching by the time they transferred? Sorry, I'm just being nosey really. 

Got everything crossed for you. Hope you are enjoying being PUPO!!

Xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Vikki it was day 6 i dont think it was hatching tho


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

well done tito - hope it all goes well for you. sending you lots of positive energy ...xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

ladies its official for me tested again today cb says Pregnant 2-3 weeks          

However having been here a few months ago am so scared just     this one sticks


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! That's amazing Tito!! 

I'm so happy for you & so grateful that you have shared your news with us. You have given me hope for my transfer in a couple of weeks! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Tito - what a fantastic news. I am praying for you that this is your lucky one and that it sticks. Good luck...and let us know from time to time how you are doing....xxx


----------



## pixie b (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello ladies, can i join you. I am having my first scan on tuesday in the hope i will have my transfer in a couple of weeks.
I have one little frosty day 5.
I cant believe the time has come for us to go and get our little frosty from Brussels and now i am so nervous it wont make it.
i was so glad to find this thread and see the fab happy endings for our little miracle snow babies.
wishing everyone a very happy journey towards becomimg a mummy x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey Pixie you r welcome


----------

